# A Bad Lip Reading Of Game Of Thrones



## Stroodlepuff (23/10/13)




----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/10/13)

And the Walking Dead


----------



## Melinda (23/10/13)

Oh my have not laughed that hard in a while!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (23/10/13)

I love bad lip reading! It's soooo funny!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/10/13)

TylerD said:


> I love bad lip reading! It's soooo funny!


 
Haha cant believe I didnt find this sooner its hilarious! All I've done for the last couple of hours haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/1/14)




----------

